# Lake Audobon Fishing Report 2/22



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The fish were very agressive last evening after sundown. We were in 10 ft. of water, and caught and released at least 25-30. As usual, mostly smaller walleyes but enough came home for dinner.

Green glow jigs caught almost all of them.


----------

